
The age of technology is over - rohmanhakim
https://www.businessinsider.com/stock-market-crash-tech-stocks-vulnerable-to-continued-meltdown-2019-1
======
nabla9
The excess value (relative to global average) from technology goes to to:

1\. consumers,

2\. investors,

3\. growing market share in the expense of traditional industries.

The ratio of where the value goes changes over time. Older industries like
airline, car, and telecom industries are examples of high-technology
industries where the profits margins are lower and market share grows only
moderately and consumers get most of the benefits.

Netflix is movie company, FB and Google are advertisement companies, Tesla is
a car company. Amazon is retailer mostly. At some point the consumer income is
the limiting factor for tech gigants. With the growth constantly far above the
average they would quickly exceed all the disposable income in the world.

------
lawrenceyan
That has to be the most hilarious title I’ve seen in a while. The “age of
technology” as in literally the entirety of human history from the moment we
invented tool making and developed the ability to use fire?

And yes, clearly 2019 is the year that humanity will peak and everything is
going to be downhill from here as we will never again be able to create any
new technology. I know because somebody posted on Business Insider about this.

~~~
nabla9
> That has to be the most hilarious title I’ve seen in a while. The “age of
> technology”

You are supposed to comment the article. Commenting the tile is considered bad
form. The article is not discussing what you want to discuss.

~~~
lawrenceyan
The article talks about how the “age of technology” is clearly coming to an
end with the Nasdaq in imminent peril due to this development.

My comment is pointed towards the title because it perfectly summarizes the
foolishness of the overall article.

~~~
nabla9
You commented the advance of technology in general.

The article was about the end of higher than average returns from the current
technology companies. That's what the "The age of technology is over" meant.

Technology can advance with leaps and bounds while the ROI for the tech
companies is in par with other companies.

~~~
lawrenceyan
Both comments are untrue. The author uses his pessimistic outlook on
technology in predicting the stagnation of technology companies. That’s why my
comments center around showing how such an opinion is foolish. Because besides
it, the author provides no other evidence, factual or otherwise.

